# Worst Video Game You Have Ever Played



## quietriverrunsdeep

We've all talked about games we know and love but has there ever been a game that you've bought and absolutely hated it? Luckily, I research all the games I buy so I haven't come across a game that I've hated necessarily. However there are 3 games I've heard of that sound particullarly awful and surprisingly have my favorite characters in them. They are called Hotel Mario, Link and the Faces of Evil, and Zelda and the Wand of Gamelon. These games were actually developed by a company named Phillips as a part of their new console the Phillips CD-i which was a major and expensive flop. The games featured horribly dubbed and animated cut scenes with horrible game play to match. How they were able to get the rights of Nintendo characters, I'm not sure. Just look at a few of the cut scenes, you'll see what I mean


----------



## shadowmask

Action 52

Here's a vid for anyone who isn't aware of this POS


----------



## Syrena

Hmm.. well, I'm not sure it's the worst, but I did buy Onimusha 1 after playing one of the later games and I hate the way it controls. I can't even make myself continue into the game, even though I love samurai games.


----------



## illlaymedown

Hmm....between Primal, Devil May Cry 2 and Final Fantasy XII. All almost made me cry, in a not so good way


----------



## Judi

I agree with final fantasy XII, hm... can't think of any others right now though.


----------



## Infexxion

Superman 64.


----------



## david86

Syrena said:


> Hmm.. well, I'm not sure it's the worst, but I did buy Onimusha 1 after playing one of the later games and I hate the way it controls. I can't even make myself continue into the game, even though I love samurai games.


I have to disagree with you on this. The first Onimusha was pretty cool. :yes


----------



## Syrena

david86 said:


> I have to disagree with you on this. The first Onimusha was pretty cool. :yes


The story might have been awesome, but seriously, how do you play an action game with the controls set up that way? Sorry, it's been a long while, so I can't be more specific, but it felt like I was trying to control a tank that happened to be sword fighting. :b


----------



## Cerberus

Starship Troopers on the PC. The damn camera wouldn't follow the troops I was controlling. I didn't like the control scheme for Fable I. The controls just got on my nerves, so I ended up trading it in (thankfully Fable II's controls are decent). Oh, and Civ sucked, or at least the new one did. 

Those are the only ones that come to mind, and two of those weren't even that bad. Starship Troopers might not have been so bad if the cam wasn't broken, civ would have been better if it wasn't so streamlined, and Fable I would have been good had the control scheme not sucked. Overall, I'm doing pretty good if those are the only ones that come to mind.


----------



## Micronian

illlaymedown said:


> Hmm....between Primal, Devil May Cry 2 and Final Fantasy XII. All almost made me cry, in a not so good way


Those are not bad games. Bad games are stuff that is so horrible, so broken, nonsensical, that you come to a point where you don't know how this game could ever get made, or even know why you are wasting so much time on it.
With the internet, you can now be more knowledgeable about this kind of stuff, but anything before 1997-98 is a disaster.

In my experience:
-Wayne's world (snes): the stupidest game on the system, by far. Wayne could barely jump, his guitar lasers did nothing, and had the worst music and backgrounds.

-Bill n Ted's Excellent Adventure (NES): all you could ever do was run around midieval england until you died--and you couldn't even do that!

-E.T (Atari 2600): I don't know if I consider myself special for playing that game now that it's in the annals of history--or damned for wasting all that time on it. Man, did I try to chase around elliot whenever he showed up (He looked more like ernie from Sesame Street, actually). Like Bill n Teds, I just walked around until I died.

-Tron: Maze-a-tron (intellivision): I still don't understand that game. It looks like you're inside a computers CPU, and you could shift from one place to another, and that's about it.

-Double Dragon V (SNES): I can't remember the name too well, but it was a fighting game that had the dumbest characters, the worst button combinations, and weapons that never worked. It was terrible!

also: NHL Stanley cup, Airwolf, star strike, kid nikki: radical ninja, Dizzy the egg, Battle grand prix.

I could go on forever...:roll


----------



## nubly

im older than you guys so im going way back. TMNT on the NES. that game was so hard i hated playing it.


----------



## Tau Sin

Pretty much all newer generation JRPG's, Japan doesn't know how to make games these days. The beginning of the PS2 generation was the last good line of RPG's to come from Japan, everything else has been a huge steaming pile.


----------



## Narcissus

Dennis the Menace for SNES. I couldn't get past the first level, and didn't really want to either. My god, it was awful. Bad controls, bad graphics, no point, etc.

Oh, I forgot: There was very little to do with the movie. Despite featuring Dennis and Mr. Wilson, any aesthetic or conceptual similarity was absent.

You can see for yourself, and hear the annoying music and sounds, on YouTube. I'm not embedding it, because it's garbage.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I've always hated Final Fantasy, all of them... Absolutely hate them. I tend to clash with people who like them, it's sort of funny.

Perfect Dark Zero was a pretty crappy game I thought but it wasn't horrible.

I'm having trouble thinking of a horrible game, hrm... I guess Starship Troopers for PC. It was just stupid, I played it for 2 minutes and said to hell with this!!!



> Onimusha was a great game, I thought.
> 
> TMNT on NES was difficult, but it was fun...


----------



## Phibes

Those Myst type games. LOL. or this free mmorpg called Planeshift rofl. God that was a pointless POS game.


----------



## addictedtochaos

The new DragonBall Raging Blast for PS3 and 360 ranks pretty high for me, was excited to play this one but WOW it is just a broken, unfinished piece of garbage.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Micronian said:


> -Double Dragon V (SNES): I can't remember the name too well, but it was a fighting game that had the dumbest characters, the worst button combinations, and weapons that never worked. It was terrible!


Dude, you had me scared for a second. I thought you meant this little gem of a game:






But then i realized what you meant was probably Double Dragon V: the shadow falls

It is a really horrible game:






Here's a few more horrible games...

Sword of Sodan(sega genesis)
Pit Fighter (snes/arcade)
Beyond the Beyond(playstation)
Koudelka(playstation)
Nosferatu wrath of malachi(PC)
Deadly Towers(Nes)
Double Dragon III(Nes)

^^I don't want to put Double Dragon 3 on the list because the fighting system is top notch and you get to play as new characters like a kung fu guy and a ninja...but man...one ****ing life to get to the end. It's almost impossible to do!! So it has to go on the list. It breaks my heart because i love the game otherwise.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Silver Surfer on NES. Hardest game ever made. almost impossible


----------



## huh

The worst game I've played is probably Silver Surfer. The difficulty is so ridiculous. I don't mind hard games...but wow, that one went too far...lol.

Oh, and anything on the Virtualboy. Just trying to play a game for a few minutes gives you a headache because of the red screen. Not to mention it's just really uncomfortable to play.


----------



## illlaymedown

They are horrible IMO. They don't have to be older to be horrible. Although, I did have high expectations for Final Fantasy XII due to the previous entires I'd played and for Devil May Cry 2. But I have no excuse for Primal....terrible besides the graphics.

But I'm seriously confused as to how Onimusha got on this list :lol I guess I can see after you play the others and going back to it, but it was my first and I love Samanosuke. The combat wasn't difficult imo.

I'm playing Silent Hill: Homecoming right now...that's hard combat. I'm getting really frustrated with it and it's lack of save points/health drinks. It's still good besides that so I won't add it to the list, but seriously...pretty difficult especially when compared to previous installments.


----------



## rdrr

when i was young me and a friend once rented mario is missing for the nes. this was one of the worst game ive played. you cant lose, and from what i remember it was supposed to teach you geography. another game for the nes that was bad was jordan vs. bird. the gameplay and controls were horrid. no replay value at all.


----------



## mrbojangles

silent hill 4 wasnt the worst game ever made, but i remember coming close to breaking that game because of the sheer suckage it possessed.


----------



## rumjungle

I haven't played console games in a long time, but my memories of them (Sega, SNES, N64) were overall postive, don't remember a particularly bad game.

Two that spring to mind in the last few years are these, both games were promising and could've been great but they left a lot to be desired (for me at least):

1. *Assassin's Creed (1)*..."6/10 experience wrapped up in a 9/10 game engine." 
Game made for console then later developed and released on PC. Controls for keyboard/mouse are awkward as it's still set up in favour of a console control. Pretty graphics etc but empty game immersion and repetitive missions. I played it for a few hours on a few occassions but haven't touched it since. I'll be curious to see what the next installment has to offer...

Also this game has alot of cutscenes which I'm not big on, if I want to _watch_ the screen rather than interact with it then I'll rent a movie.

2. *Lionheart*...the demo for this was awesome and so was the first 1/3 of the game. The quests were fun, the storyline interesting and the writing often humorous. However halfway through it stopped being a balanced RPG and became repetitive hack and slash. Although it uses SPECIAL system it's extremely unbalanced which is frustrating when you realise the character you've been leveling up is useless...

The enemies were numerous and it became a rinse and repeat operation of killing a few enemies at a time, retreating, healing and then killing again. I got up to a point where there were dungeon enemies (reavers I think) and I couldn't even kill one at which point I threw in the towel. It pretty much seemed like Black Isle thought 'stuff it' half way through development.


----------



## rdrr

rumjungle said:


> 1. *Assassin's Creed (1)*..."6/10 experience wrapped up in a 9/10 game engine."
> Game made for console then later developed and released on PC. Controls for keyboard/mouse are awkward as it's still set up in favour of a console control. Pretty graphics etc but empty game immersion and repetitive missions. I played it for a few hours on a few occassions but haven't touched it since. I'll be curious to see what the next installment has to offer...
> 
> Also this game has alot of cutscenes which I'm not big on, if I want to _watch_ the screen rather than interact with it then I'll rent a movie.


I just started playing it! I'm liking it so far, it's been hard to start playing the next-gen games for me, they have gotten so advanced. It reminds me a lil' of Manhunt.


----------



## mrbojangles

rdrr said:


> I just started playing it! I'm liking it so far, it's been hard to start playing the next-gen games for me, they have gotten so advanced. It reminds me a lil' of Manhunt.


you will get tired of it soon enough, every single mission breaks down to go kill this guy, run away and lose who is chasing you, repeat. plus the enemies are easy as hell to kill.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I really enjoyed Assassins Creed!! It had no replay value to me though, so I just played through and was finished with it. 

Assassins Creed 2 looks a lot more promising, can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Rixy

I really hated Assassin's Creed, maybe it's because I sucked at it though. It took me one hour to get to a city. Not great but not the worst game ever. I never beat it but I did have some fun with it. 

As for the worst game, I played Shaq Fu on an emulator once because I thought it would be funny!!!!! :clap

....

Then it all backfired on me :no


----------



## tlgibson97

I have played plenty of horrible games in my time. Luckily for me I soon forget about them and move on to better games. Pretty much any game based off a movie is horrible. I don't know why they keep making them.


----------



## My911GT2993

NFS Carbon. They were good before that 1 then they all turned out crap (EA)
There was this Jap game i had on the PSX cant remember the name, but it was ...not finished. I crashed all the time, the game was not even half finished!


----------



## HTF

Final Fantasy, i can't stand those games.


----------



## njodis

Bubsy 3D

Even watching a video of this game will make you want to gouge your eyeballs out with a pencil.


----------



## ecotec83

Well i just got this game tonight, it looked ok but in reality it is the worst game i have every played. Avoid "You are Empty" by atari like the plague.


----------



## BTW

Fellowship of the Ring for GBA was pretty bad. The whole thing basically seemed like a rushed job, and in the last half they just skipped anything non-essential and had you walking around for ages just attacking things aimlessly. Also if you don't level up properly at the start and get enough items early on it can become impossible to win.


----------



## Prakas

Star Wars Galaxies...A real disappointment


----------



## erasercrumbs

A lot of the games mentioned here definitely deserve to be an a Worst of All-Time list. I'm especially glad that Micronian mentioned Wayne's World for the SNES. Lazy graphics, stiff gameplay, and copious amounts of failed humor. And Wayne fights flying guitars with a mind of their own. Ugh.

I'd like to add that the SNES port of Doom is pretty darn awful. Everything is pixelated to the point of absolute ugliness. The enemies and environments are frighteningly blurry (the enemies, in fact, are _ambitiously_ blurry). Even for a pre-Goldeneye console FPS, it's absolute drek. On the plus side, though, it has a very cool red cartridge!


----------



## Milco

You guys know you're not actually supposed to keep playing them? :b
Once you realise they suck, you can stop.

Ofc for my game boy I really didn't have many games, so I was forced to play them over and over - or do somthing else, but that's not very likely :roll
So I think for me it must be "*Rescue of Princess Blobette*". Maybe I was just bad at it, but I never got further than about 3 minutes. The music was repetitive and annoying and the controls so punishing.
My only other game for a long time was Tetris... which I got surprisingly good at.

The thread reminded me of a video I saw though.
Don't know if you know the Angry Video Game Nerd?
He gave a review of a game called *Plumbers Don't Wear Ties* back in summer, and I think that may be one of the worst things passed off as a game. The game is *NC-17* though and he swears a lot! So be advised.. but still really funny :b
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/angry-video-screwattack/52921


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

I admit that I paid money for Superman 64. I feel so ashamed.


----------



## earplosion

njodis said:


> Bubsy 3D
> 
> Even watching a video of this game will make you want to gouge your eyeballs out with a pencil.


I actually kind of liked this. :|

I enjoy mindless platform games over FPS / RPGS usually.

(edit: ok nevermind that's terrible. i didn't remember him talking so damn much.)


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

zephys said:


> The thread reminded me of a video I saw though.
> Don't know if you know the Angry Video Game Nerd?
> He gave a review of a game called *Plumbers Don't Wear Ties* back in summer, and I think that may be one of the worst things passed off as a game. The game is *NC-17* though and he swears a lot! So be advised.. but still really funny :b
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/angry-video-screwattack/52921


:clapI Love the AVGN! And I've seen that episode, very funny! You're right, that is one of the worst excuses for a game, if you could even consider it a game. It's really more of a movie, a horrible, horrible movie.


----------



## SilentLoner

I had to look this up sinceI didn't remember the title, but Shadowgate 64: Trials of the Four Towers was seriously lame.


----------



## bowlingpins

Depth Dwellers. I played this when I was 9 or 10 years old. I was fascinated with it then but recently I tried it again and realized how much the game sucked. There is even a youtube video describing its horribleness


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

I watched some of the clips the OP posted... very funny!

I'm not much of a console player, but I've played a few bad PC games. The worst by far was Masters of Orion III. You pretty much just hit the "next turn" button, and as far as I could see, that was all you did in the game. Also, it was buggy as hell.


----------



## Weoh

Kind of surprised Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing hasn't been mentioned. That is pretty clearly the worst "game" ever made.


----------



## MindOverMood

ico


----------



## Scrub-Zero

MindOverMood said:


> ico


What? ICO is awesome.


----------



## lyricalillusions

It was some football video game, I don't even know the name of it, but it was very bad & very confusing. I don't know how to play football anyway lol, so that probably just made it worse


----------



## Miwo

Street Fighter, THE MOVIE edition


----------



## Ambivert

Quest 64, crappy rpg, a steaming pile of poo it was


----------



## Stevep27

I would have to agree with Action 52 being the crappiest game ever. One top down shooter on there you have to hold the right button down when you start the game or you would die instantly. Cheetahman was terrible, but almost interesting. The game even came with a comic book which was even more terrible then the game


----------



## origami potato

I *really* didn't like Super Monkey Ball. :stu


----------



## IcoRules

> ico


What?!?!

But for me, Final Fantasy 12 and Rogue Galaxy.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

worst game ever?? Man did you all get it wrong...wrong so wrong!!! Its E.T. for the Atari. take a look 



Skip to 2:10 for the actual gameplay.


----------



## erasercrumbs

counterfeit self said:


> Quest 64, crappy rpg, a steaming pile of poo it was


Believe it or not, I liked Quest 64! But that might have been because I didn't own a Playstation during that era, and the N64 had such a dearth of RPGs that I was willing to experiment with (and enjoy) anything with hit points and mana.

Here's another arrrrful game: The Pokemon Channel. I hesitate to even call it a game, since what little there is to do in the game involves turning on the TV to keep Pikachu occupied and out of your hair. In that regard, it succeeds as a starkly accurate babysitting simulator, I guess, but it's not fun. Most Pokemon games are a guilty pleasure, but there's no pleasure to be had in The Pokemon Channel. It's just a soggy bag of room-temperature guilt.


----------



## MinisterPumpkin

Mario is Missing


----------



## Rixy

origami potato said:


> I *really* didn't like Super Monkey Ball. :stu


I kind of liked it, but the monkey's voices really peed me off. It holds a special place in my heart though after a hilarious moment my friend had on that game. :b

Also, Origami Potato!? Could your name be any more awesome!?!? :um


----------



## userabuser

rouge warrior. imagine being apart of the development team knowing all along that your game is absolute garbage but instead of being honest and telling everyone how you really feel about the game youre forced into a state of denial of major *** kissing and objectivity simplly cause you dont want to get fired and then having to keep up this fasad for a couple years straight. wow i think id have eat a bullet after that experience. 

i bet alot of the people that worked on this game know exactly what im talking about.

when i rented this game i already knew it was horrible ive just been kinda bored of games lately and wanted to see what a game that got such a crappy score was like.


----------



## Qolselanu

Survivor.


----------



## Ambivert

userabuser said:


> rouge warrior. imagine being apart of the development team knowing all along that your game is absolute garbage but instead of being honest and telling everyone how you really feel about the game youre forced into a state of denial of major *** kissing and objectivity simplly cause you dont want to get fired and then having to keep up this fasad for a couple years straight. wow i think id have eat a bullet after that experience.
> 
> i bet alot of the people that worked on this game know exactly what im talking about.
> 
> when i rented this game i already knew it was horrible ive just been kinda bored of games lately and wanted to see what a game that got such a crappy score was like.


Lol that made me laugh, video game developer angst at making crappy games, never thought of it that way


----------



## Tokztero

24: The Game


----------



## Blushy

Sims Castaway for Playstation.

F*ucking awful!


----------



## Nunuc

*Creature Shock*.
No, it's not superbad game, but when you get this one instead of *System Shock* as a birthday present from your mom...****.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Ehrgeiz was a big disappointment.

















Ghostbusters: Sanctum of Slime. Impossible to play alone, and no one is playing this, so it went uncompleted.









Athena. It was so hard.









Couldn't get past the first level.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Superman 64 and The Crow: City of Angels.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Sea Monsters: A Prehistoric Adventure for the Nintendo Wii. Oh God this game was so awful! I've seen less glitches in a Bethesda game, the graphics looked like a rejected Nintendo 64 title and the combat was about as interesting as a block of wood.






Please, a game like this should never be allowed to be made again. Ever.


----------



## Kiba

Whats with all the hate final fantasy 12? As far as FF titles go, i thought it was light years better either of the ff13 titles:blank
and i hate how people go balls out defending titles like Ico. I liked it, but its game mechanics were terrible so i can understand why others wouldn't.


----------



## Hermiter

Dark cloud

I couldnt get past the tutorial XD


----------



## tennislover84

Milco said:


> You guys know you're not actually supposed to keep playing them? :b
> Once you realise they suck, you can stop.


Hehe. Old post but it's still funny!

As for the original topic, StarCraft II. It's an RTS tailored towards online play, that restricts you to only playing against people in your own continent. :blank At least, that was how it was when it launched. Perhaps they've changed it now, but I bought it to play against my online friends, who were from different parts of the world. As soon as I realised it wasn't possible, I never played it again. And it was so expensive!

It's not a bad game, but that one thing makes it the worst game I've ever played.


----------



## EccentricCat

Right off the top of my head, and based on my opinion, of course:

The Wheel of Time game (PC). It was just _awful_.

Fable III. One of the many reasons, is the escort quests. Who the hell thought it would be a nifty idea to have your character hold hands with the person you're taking from point A to point B? There are other reasons, but this is the one I could thing I could think of from the top of my head. I haven't played it in a while.


----------



## Ledgarden

RAGE was an absolute ripoff. Terrible game. Total War Rome 2 was also a gigantic disappointment for me. Also with FF 12 I enjoyed it quite a bit, although I can see why longtime FF fans would reject it.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

Silent Hill. That game has the worst controls of any game I've ever played and I also had no clue where to go next. It wasn't scary either.


----------



## KangalLover

farcry 2
nfs: most wanted 2012
the rock (old game)


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Thor.


----------



## sebastian1

The fun starts around 2 minutes in. I suppose this is a lot like Dragon's Lair, which was another game I hated. Good thing we only paid a bargain bin price for this game.






In my youth we also acquired Mario's Time Machine somehow. Educational games suck. And in response to the OP, I remember Hotel Mario actually getting a decent score in GamePro


----------



## prettyful

Singstar


----------



## ComeAndSee

The worst game I played this year was Sim City 2013. Horrible launch, small maps that take 6 hours to fill to the max, and became boring in an equal amount of time.


----------



## BTAG

Probably Fusion Frenzy 2. The first game was actually a good bit of fun with friends, and the second one was just dreadful.


----------



## Valtron




----------



## Charmander

I love Tomb Raider but the controls for TRIII were so awful. 

Also Ecco the Dolphin, Goldeneye and more recently TWD: Survival Instinct



kimsungbabak said:


> *farcry 2*
> nfs: most wanted 2012
> the rock (old game)


Damn, I just ordered that one.


----------



## BTAG

Charmander said:


> I love Tomb Raider but the controls for TRIII were so awful.
> 
> Also Ecco the Dolphin, Goldeneye and more recently TWD: Survival Instinct
> 
> Damn, I just ordered that one.


If Far Cry 2 is the worst game he's played, he is one lucky guy


----------



## jealousisjelly

ET on atari i hate that ****in game so much


----------



## GenoWhirl

Shaq-Fu that is all.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> I love Tomb Raider but the controls for TRIII were so awful.
> 
> Also Ecco the Dolphin, Goldeneye and more recently TWD: Survival Instinct
> 
> Damn, I just ordered that one.


Yea, I have Far Cry 2 on my dl list. Luckily it was free for PS+. TWD: Survival Instinct? Dang. I knew it wasn't great, but I stilll bought it. Will get around to playing it at some point.


----------



## CheezusCrust

Super Mario 64. Jk. Probably Bible Adventures for NES (but Noah sure could carry those animals). Edit: Someone above reminded me of Shaq Fu. Rented it back in the day, and it was one of the worst games I played for SNES.


----------



## Steinerz

Ledgarden said:


> RAGE was an absolute ripoff. Terrible game. Total War Rome 2 was also a gigantic disappointment for me. Also with FF 12 I enjoyed it quite a bit, although I can see why longtime FF fans would reject it.


Oh yeah RAGE was very boring. Glad I got it cheap at least.


----------



## CheezusCrust

Kiba said:


> Whats with all the hate final fantasy 12? As far as FF titles go, i thought it was light years better either of the ff13 titles:blank
> and i hate how people go balls out defending titles like Ico. I liked it, but its game mechanics were terrible so i can understand why others wouldn't.


I thought XII, was ok, but I expected more since Matsuno originally worked on it.


----------



## CheezusCrust

Ambivert said:


> Quest 64, crappy rpg, a steaming pile of poo it was


That game is awful. I was expecting something kind of like Secret of Mana but instead got Bantha poo doo.


----------



## VirtualAntics

Stormrise. It was an impulse buy and I never made it past the first couple of missions.


----------



## Zyriel

JustThisGuy said:


> Ehrgeiz was a big disappointment.


Really? What did you dislike about it? I enjoyed playing as Sephiroth. Plus I liked to actually see character animations, aside from the basic run-slash or jump forward cast-shoot in FFVII lol.




kimsungbabak said:


> farcry 2


I like Farcry 2 way better than 3 lol, those ****ing kids in the beginning annoyed the hell out of me >_> couldn't get into the game at all. 




Ledgarden said:


> Total War Rome 2 was also a gigantic disappointment for me. Also with FF 12 I enjoyed it quite a bit, although I can see why longtime FF fans would reject it.


What did you dislike about Rome 2? I have played much Medieval 2 and mods compared to the rest of TW games. I enjoyed Rome 2 for the most part aside from the bugs. I liked how most of the units had some sort of ability and the diversity of the factions. That was one major thing I disliked about all the games after M2:TW, almost every faction was identical aside from bonuses.

I disliked FF12 too could not get into it at all. I felt like I was being neutered lmao. It wasn't because of the lack of final fantasy feeling, just ugh, too cutesy "YAY LETS SAVE THE WORLD! RIDE UNICORNS AND SKIP OVER RAINBOWS!" >_> 










For me it would probably have to be that lol. Felt nothing like being a Tao at all LOL I love the Warhammer lore just ugh, game felt like beta, hell actually more like alpha lol. Most of the environment looked like it had unfinished textures, and the AI was pisspoor stupid lol. Would just run into walls and get stuck yelling and glitching lmao. I understand it's an older game, but still I used to love Armored Core and Tenchu games that actually implemented things correctly to give some sense of immersion even with the graphics of the day. Draken: Order of the Flame too, one of the best games I ever played, one of the few that had aerial dragon combat xD


----------



## JustThisGuy

Zyriel said:


> Really? What did you dislike about it? I enjoyed playing as Sephiroth. Plus I liked to actually see character animations, aside from the basic run-slash or jump forward cast-shoot in FFVII lol.


 Gameplay was really stilted. Just didn't have fun playing it.


----------



## wiseman

Worst game I played was Superman 64. Nothing's taken it's place yet, though QWOP came close.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Another game that comes to mind is Lego Star Wars 2: The Original Trilogy for Nintendo DS. The game had more bugs than an entomologist's lab: Your character would sometimes become completely invisible in certain sections of levels, frame rate was pretty laggy, the game would almost instantly freeze when playing multiplayer (and would just randomly freeze at times anyway on singleplayer), your character would sometimes walk on air, your health bar would disappear randomly, etc. etc.


----------



## Zyriel

JustThisGuy said:


> Gameplay was really stilted. Just didn't have fun playing it.



Fair enough. It plays similar to games of it's time though like Smackdown lol.


----------



## eukz

Silent Hill 5


----------



## Salvador Dali

eukz said:


> Silent Hill 5


Homecoming? I actually enjoyed that game, but it was only slightly better than mediocre, same goes for Downpour. It's a shame Silent Hill games aren't what they used to be, I used to love the games from 1-4.
Ironically, Resident Evil took a nosedive to mediocrity when they released the fifth game as well imo.


----------



## eukz

Salvador Dali said:


> Homecoming? I actually enjoyed that game, but it was only slightly better than mediocre, same goes for Downpour. It's a shame Silent Hill games aren't what they used to be, I used to love the games from 1-4.
> Ironically, Resident Evil took a nosedive to mediocrity when they released the fifth game as well imo.


Yeah I know, it was the last thing I played recently so I'm still hating it xD.

It had like 0.1% of the bizarre and creepy atmosphere from the first 4 games. It felt so Hollywoodish and focused on the gameplay, more than the story and the mysteries (the nurses and smoke dudes always killed me), that it made it look like some action game :/ Sad.


----------



## Brandeezy

Recently

*Beyond: Two Souls*

It's a shame because I enjoyed *Heavy Rain*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I didn't get the hype over Halo at all. I found the graphics to be very ugly and the gameplay was just boring.


----------



## Apathie

Brandeezy said:


> Recently
> 
> *Beyond: Two Souls*
> 
> It's a shame because I enjoyed *Heavy Rain*


Blasphemy!

I can't really think of a worst game i ever played and i don't play that many different games, but the last biggest disappointment for me was Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Salvador Dali

eukz said:


> Yeah I know, it was the last thing I played recently so I'm still hating it xD.
> 
> It had like 0.1% of the bizarre and creepy atmosphere from the first 4 games. It felt so Hollywoodish and focused on the gameplay, more than the story and the mysteries (the nurses and smoke dudes always killed me), that it made it look like some action game :/ Sad.


Yeah, I completely agree with you on that. Same thing goes for the newer Resident Evil games, the fifth game didn't even feel like an RE game, there was absolutely no atmosphere what so ever, it was just another mediocre zombie action game. At least RE4 was still somewhat creepy.



WillYouStopDave said:


> I didn't get the hype over Halo at all. I found the graphics to be very ugly and the gameplay was just boring.


Agree on this one as well, Halo has to be one of the most insipid games I've ever played. The objective is basically just "shoot stuff", no strategy, dull plot and generic characters.
Please don't hate me Halo fans.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

The Three Stooges - NES


----------



## VakarineMy

I don't mind the multiplayer on Black Ops II, but man was the solo storyline god awful. I can't think of many games where I felt like it was just a complete waste of time. Even games I'm bored with I've wasted hours and days on until I finish them. But that I game I couldn't play for much longer than an hour. The story was stupid, the dialogue lame, the gameplay boring. It was just horrible. 

But I don't know if that totally counts because I have nothing against the multiplayer.


----------



## renegade disaster

it was probably something for the amstrad. lots of games that come with no intro, a screen with no hints as to what you are doing and no instructions,text or ways to figure out the controls.
some games back then were so frustrating.


----------



## inerameia

Killzone!!!


----------



## Idontgetit

nhl 14


----------



## Stocke

Freaking Grandia 3.

After the lightheartedness/Joy of 1, and the darker, more subtle themes of 2, I thought 3 would be even more amazing.

I was wrong. To this day, it's the only game I've ever played that I literally took the disc out and threw it against the wall in disgust.


----------



## Milco

Not the worst game I've ever played, but definitely the game I felt wasted my time the most in 2013: Gone Home!

The story felt really weak and unnecessarily deceptive.
Once you figure out what the game is actually about, you start to get invested in the characters and what's happening and you want to experience more, see more, do more. But the game instead puts you in a completely powerless situation, where you don't actually get to matter in what the game is telling. And the story falls completely flat at the end with virtually no pay off.
I really didn't see it coming. I thought it would go really interesting places. Feel like I've wasted 87 minutes.

And I can't help but feel it just seems pretentious retrospectively.
The premise, the setup and the narrative structure seems to be a mix of ideas, forcibly conceived in an attempt to be different.. mostly reminding me of a stereotypically bad film project for a post-modern film class in college.

/rant :b


----------



## fineline

Infexxion said:


> Superman 64.


agreed.


----------



## M0rbid

Bible Adventures - NES


----------



## Unnecessary

Probably Superman 64.


----------



## gorbulas

I wish I can give an answer but I tend to erase those horrible games out of my mind. Ok here's one, probably the worst MMORPG I have ever tried out that was p2p and turned to f2p was Alganon. It was clunky with outdated graphics. I can see why it failed miserably. People are only playing it now probably because it's f2p.

just to pick on a NES game because its old, 10-yard fight has to be the worst football game to play nowadays


----------



## CheezusCrust

Stocke said:


> Freaking Grandia 3.
> 
> After the lightheartedness/Joy of 1, and the darker, more subtle themes of 2, I thought 3 would be even more amazing.
> 
> I was wrong. To this day, it's the only game I've ever played that I literally took the disc out and threw it against the wall in disgust.


I forgot about how disappointed I was with that game. The first few hours were decent, but then it seemed like they decided not to do anything with the story. Grandia 2 was much better, and I played it years later.


----------



## Purplefresh

Medal of Honor (2010). This game singlehandedly made me decide to never buy a game on day-one release ever again.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hannah Montana "the Movie" xbox

It's like it was made for 10 year old girls... ugh!


----------



## MCHB

Daveyboy said:


> Hannah Montana "the Movie" xbox
> 
> It's like it was made for 10 year old girls... ugh!


:twak


----------



## erasercrumbs

Superman for the Atari 2600. It's a befuddling experience, with no identifiable objectives and a soundtrack that sounds like the queen mum of dentist's drills.

Poor Superman. He has a monopoly on the worst games ever made.


----------



## To22

Bionic Commando, oh lawd. This one caught me by surprise.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Daveyboy said:


> Hannah Montana "the Movie" xbox
> 
> It's like it was made for 10 year old girls... ugh!


*Blasphemy!!!*


----------



## lunarc

Two Worlds. What a waste of money omg. Played like 5 minutes and got so annoyed. Same with Dragon Age: Origin.


----------



## zookeeper

Purplefresh said:


> Medal of Honor (2010). This game singlehandedly made me decide to never buy a game on day-one release ever again.


I feel like I'm the only person who ever enjoyed this game. But it's good goddammit!

(of course, I only paid $5-$10 for it, so there's that...)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Not sure if I've posted in here before..

Probably a text based game I was working on years ago and never finished :lol

but um, I haven't played many games that have been infamously bad... Psybadek was a pretty bad game it actually crashed my playstation on numerous occasions. I couldn't get into persona 4, so many cut screens. But no nothing particularly awful.

The Sims 3 is the buggiest piece of **** seriously, so as much as I love it I have to include it. Seriously some of the bugs are so easy to fix too but they just never bothered.

I know there's something else though, it's really bugging me, I just can't remember right now.



lunarc said:


> Two Worlds. What a waste of money omg. Played like 5 minutes and got so annoyed.


Ohh yeah, I played that a tiny bit but found it boring. It didn't help that I started playing Oblivion around the same time so it was a bit like a crappier version by comparison.


----------



## Cronos

Pokemon Puzzle League, Devil May Cry 2, Dragon Age 2


----------



## Raynic781

Cronos said:


> Pokemon Puzzle League, Devil May Cry 2, *Dragon Age 2*


Out of all of the games I've played, Dragon Age 2 is definitely on my "Not so Good" list! How in the hell did they go from DAO to DA2? Like, how?


----------



## lunarc

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ohh yeah, I played that a tiny bit but found it boring. It didn't help that I started playing Oblivion around the same time so it was a bit like a crappier version by comparison.


I have to add Oblivion to the list too. Only because I was a noob and didn't know you could change the difficulty setting :b. I remember playing it for ages like 20 hours + and I started a quest where this guy puts you in a cave that locks from the entrance so you have to fight your way through. I couldn't kill the first dude so my save was basically wasted. I ended up never finishing Oblivion .


----------



## SA go0n

Leisure Suit Larry for the Ps2. If you played this load of crap you have my sympathies.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

Great thread. I'll have to think about this one for awhile haha.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Cronos said:


> Pokemon Puzzle League, Devil May Cry 2, Dragon Age 2


Right? Devil May Cry was incredible for its time. Hell, it's still fun compared to a lot of garbage nowadays. And then DMC2 came out and it was such a downgrade. Mechanics, story, and the atmosphere of the game. Played like a game that was trying to copy DMC on a lower budget. How did they drop that ball? Damn you, Capcom.


----------



## minimized

I don't buy a lot of games, let alone bad ones.

How about Goldeneye: Rogue Agent?

*vomits*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh my god I forgot Spyro The Dragon: Enter the Dragon Fly. That game was terrible, the dev team ran out of time working on it so it makes sense.


----------



## Marko3

I guess every Mario Kart game after that legendary Super Mario Kart on SNES....


----------



## AngelClare

I played Michael Jackson's Moonwalker for the Genesis. A game where you fight the bad guys with dance. lol

Rocky for the Sega Master system was horrible. A boxing game with only 3 fights. You fight Apollo Creed, then Mr. T and finally Ivan Drago. Game over, that's it. 

Quake Wars was pretty bad.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

JustThisGuy said:


> Right? Devil May Cry was incredible for its time. Hell, it's still fun compared to a lot of garbage nowadays. And then DMC2 came out and it was such a downgrade. Mechanics, story, and the atmosphere of the game. Played like a game that was trying to copy DMC on a lower budget. How did they drop that ball? Damn you, Capcom.


They put a completely different team to make that game and according to Hideki Kamiya himself, the original director for that game made a really horrible game, so they brought in someone else to fix it at the last minute. Ironically enough, that same team went on to make Devil May Cry 3. :b


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Paper Mario: Sticker Star is easily the worst game I ever played. I brushed off all of the people complaining about it before release, but they were right. I complain about certain games, but I don't really hate them. This game, on the other hand, has no redeeming qualities.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Eggshell said:


> Goldeneye: Reloaded is even worse.


Is Reloaded that bad? I played the Wii version and enjoyed it quite a bit. It's no N64 Goldeneye, but it was a fairly good game.


----------



## jake272

Superman 64


----------



## idoughnutknow

Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age 2 have to be the worst sequels of all time


----------



## BillDauterive

In recent memory, RAGE. I got bored and quit after less than an hour. I can't think of a game in a very long time (or ever) where I did that. :|


----------



## joked35

ShellShock 2, which is ironic because the 1st shellshock is one of my favourite games.


----------



## AngelClare

BillDautrieve said:


> In recent memory, RAGE. I got bored and quit after less than an hour. I can't think of a game in a very long time (or ever) where I did that. :|


Why do so many people hate Rage? I enjoyed it. The abrupt ending is my only complaint. I think I'm going to play it again.


----------



## Sourdog

Two worlds was pretty bad, lord of the rings online too. Hated Rock Band 2 as well.


----------



## Sprocketjam

Dragon Age 2.

**** you, Bioware.


----------



## Kascheritt

Red Faction 2 sucked.


----------



## AngelClare

Cerberus said:


> I don't get it either. The enemy AI is quite good compared to most other shooters out there. The racing is fun, the characters are detailed, and the world generally looks good. I thought of it as a better version of fallout 3.


I think people don't like the RPG elements. But Rage did some things good that I wish more games would do.

1. You could carry all your weapons and not be limited to just 2 or 3. 
2. You could buy ammo for the weapons you want to use before starting a mission.

The problem with most games is you find a flamethrower (cool) but to pick it up you have to drop your very practical shotgun (sucks).

But I think Rage is more like Borderlands than Fallout 3. A shooter with some RPG elements.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

The legend of zelda: ocarina of time. but the combat was garbage and that annoying fairy nearly made me break the nintendo DS. i got bored after 3 hours of playing.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Pikmin? the worst for me at least that I can think to get


----------



## BizarreReverend

Good old days of PS1.
I spent money on this


----------



## Xenos

Internet reviews and gaming forums like this one have allowed me to steer pretty much completely clear of objectively terrible games since the mid-90s. The last really bad game I remember sitting down and playing was Johnny Bazookatone for the PS1, which I rented. The game I most regret purchasing is probably Shadows of the Empire on N64.


----------



## BJam




----------



## wallenstein

Sprocketjam said:


> Dragon Age 2.
> 
> **** you, Bioware.


This lol. Bioware sold its soul to EA.


----------



## changeme77

Persephone The Dread said:


> Probably a text based game I was working on years ago and never finished :lol


Do you mean text adventure games? I used to play those on a BBS.


----------



## xPulse

I make sure the game has a good overall rating (aggregate) before I pick it up, so I can avoid mediocre/bad games. I do occasionally find a game interesting with a 'meh' rating and so I'm not *completely* dependent on ratings.

The only game that comes to mind right now is Beyond: Two Souls.
God, that game was awful.


----------



## Rich19

Phibes said:


> Those Myst type games. LOL. or this free mmorpg called Planeshift rofl. God that was a pointless POS game.


Original myst is an awesome game and myst 5 is preety good 2


----------



## Rich19

in perspective ot the earlier games i got 2 go with Halo 4


----------



## Persephone The Dread

changeme77 said:


> Do you mean text adventure games? I used to play those on a BBS.


Kind of, like a command line program like this though:










It was an RPG but I didn't finish it (or get too far really) because of lack of knowledge and other stuff.

Sometimes I just start doing random stuff without planning. I wouldn't be surprised if I had ADD but it was never diagnosed (and now can't be because I'm an adult.)


----------



## ConfusedBear

I found Fable 3 absolutely awful. Probably because of the huge expectation I had after playing Fable 2 which was brilliant in comparison.


----------



## thecrazy88

Tonka Space Station and Pipe Dreams 3D for PS1. I played some really ****ty games as a kid.


----------



## Sindelle

Milco said:


> Not the worst game I've ever played, but definitely the game I felt wasted my time the most in 2013: Gone Home!
> 
> The story felt really weak and unnecessarily deceptive.
> Once you figure out what the game is actually about, you start to get invested in the characters and what's happening and you want to experience more, see more, do more. But the game instead puts you in a completely powerless situation, where you don't actually get to matter in what the game is telling. And the story falls completely flat at the end with virtually no pay off.
> I really didn't see it coming. I thought it would go really interesting places. Feel like I've wasted 87 minutes.
> 
> And I can't help but feel it just seems pretentious retrospectively.
> The premise, the setup and the narrative structure seems to be a mix of ideas, forcibly conceived in an attempt to be different.. mostly reminding me of a stereotypically bad film project for a post-modern film class in college.
> 
> /rant :b


^I agree with this. I thought it would be a really interesting creepy thriller, instead it turned out to be boring and pretentious after you figured out what it was about.

The biggest disappointment for a game that I can think of was Star Wars the Old Republic. I was really hyped for it and I really really wanted to like it but it was just so boring and something about the game just didn't feel right.

Another disappointment was Final Fantasy 13.


----------



## foe

There was a Bruce Lee game released for the original Xbox, it's gotta be on the list of the worst video games of all-time.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Sonic Labyrinth is HORRIBLE in pretty much every way possible. 

If I think of anything else, I'll post it here.


----------



## arkham

I think it would be Quantum conundrum. It is such a ripoff of the portal I hate it


----------



## DannyBoy64

Legendary, Sonic 06, and Big Rigs


----------



## 87wayz

I haven't really played many bad games. I read reviews--but I didn't like Xenogears. Also, House of the Dead: Overkill was bad, but in the best way possible--a real B-game.

I had Shaq Fu back in the day though, and that sucked.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Eggshell said:


> Sonic Labyrinth is even worse than Sonic R. That's actually impressive.
> 
> One of the main people behind Portal directed Quantum Conundrum.


Sonic R is the funny kind of bad though. Labyrinth is just torture. :lol


----------

